# Chainsaw oil mixture



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a couple old chainsaws. The big ol’ sob ,Lombard runs 16 to one. But I don’t need to use that much. 
Then I have a old echo that runs 32 to one. It runs, but is under power lately, so I bought another 14” echo 355 (?)
The new one run 50 to one.
Does anyone know what they did differently so you or able to run 50/1 ?
Or didn’t they do anything , and they just figured you could have always run leaner. Can I run the old saw 50/1?


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Have a read: https://thumpertalk.com/forums/topic/738057-501-vs-321-making-power/

I would run equipment with the manufacturer's specified fluids.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

A lot of the newer 2-strokes run less mix to meet federal emissions requirements.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I was just wondering if they were using dif alloys in the engine or something along those line.
I understand the environmental aspect of going leaner. I had an old Johnson seahorse that ran 24/1. Pretty oily to run in a lake.
So for now, I’ll just mix 3 cans of gas . 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

My 25 year old Sthl is 50 to one.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

The newer oils are better than the oils of the past with the exception of maybe castor oils, thus equal protection can be achieved at leaner mixtures.The problem with castor oils is they separate quicker while sitting in the gas can and they run much dirtier than today’s synthetic oils. But boy do they smell good!

I run everything at 40:1 anymore so there is just one premix can. I’ve had no issues running new or old stuff at 40:1. I ran my husky 550xp for about 4yrs at 32:1 with no ill effects. A little extra smoke is all that would likely occur running the new stuff at a richer mixture.


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

My 40 year old Poulan runs better at 50:1 than the recommended 16:1

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I run Stihl synthetic 50:1 in everything I own. Old and new.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

bigal06 said:


> The newer oils are better than the oils of the past with the exception of maybe castor oils, thus equal protection can be achieved at leaner mixtures.The problem with castor oils is they separate quicker while sitting in the gas can and they run much dirtier than today’s synthetic oils. But boy do they smell good!
> 
> I run everything at 40:1 anymore so there is just one premix can. I’ve had no issues running new or old stuff at 40:1. I ran my husky 550xp for about 4yrs at 32:1 with no ill effects. A little extra smoke is all that would likely occur running the new stuff at a richer mixture.


A lot of guys who rebuild modern saws are quick to point out the bearing failures they see due to lack of oil. Most of them say any brand of modern oil is fine, but mixing at 40:1 or 32:1 instead of the manufacturers recommended 50:1 is a good idea, especially if you get into ported saws.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

jimbo said:


> I have a couple old chainsaws. The big ol’ sob ,Lombard runs 16 to one. But I don’t need to use that much.
> Then I have a old echo that runs 32 to one. It runs, but is under power lately, so I bought another 14” echo 355 (?)
> The new one run 50 to one.
> Does anyone know what they did differently so you or able to run 50/1 ?
> ...


Just a thought on that echo losing power and throwing all that oil at it. Perhaps try a de-carb using seafoam. It's worked for me on some older outboards used for hours upon hours of trolling. Replace sparkplug afterwards.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

wyandot said:


> A lot of guys who rebuild modern saws are quick to point out the bearing failures they see due to lack of oil. Most of them say any brand of modern oil is fine, but mixing at 40:1 or 32:1 instead of the manufacturers recommended 50:1 is a good idea, especially if you get into ported saws.


I'm a subscriber of "The Ironhorse" Ytube channel. I don't recall mixing ratio discussions but the porting is interesting and rebuilds are interesting.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

I have used AMSOL Sabre professional grade fully sythenic at 100:to 1 for years without issue. Used on all my Sthil equipment , 70s evinrude, and old 30 Jiffy auger. Burns clean and efficient.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

I run opti 2, directions on the package says mix with 1 gallon of gas good for all two strokes does not mention ratio. Been using it in chain saws and a weed wacker for years with no problems.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

kisherfisher said:


> I have used AMSOL Sabre professional grade fully sythenic at 100:to 1 for years without issue. Used on all my Sthil equipment , 70s evinrude, and old 30 Jiffy auger. Burns clean and efficient.


I use amsoil, but cannot bring myself to trust using only 1.28 ounces per gallon.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

I was leery too ! This mix has been run over 20 years in my 15hp Evinrude without issue. 2-3 pulls starts after sitting over winter. Take note it is the Sabre Professional brand , full synthetic . I need to reorder this by the case of the 1.5 oz packets. Lasts several years or more.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I run amsoil saber also. Run it in everything. 
No smoke and everything likes it.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

bigal06 said:


> The newer oils are better than the oils of the past with the exception of maybe castor oils, thus equal protection can be achieved at leaner mixtures.The problem with castor oils is they separate quicker while sitting in the gas can and they run much dirtier than today’s synthetic oils. But boy do they smell good!
> 
> I run everything at 40:1 anymore so there is just one premix can. I’ve had no issues running new or old stuff at 40:1. I ran my husky 550xp for about 4yrs at 32:1 with no ill effects. A little extra smoke is all that would likely occur running the new stuff at a richer mixture.


Yes, newer oils are far superior. 



kisherfisher said:


> I have used AMSOL Sabre professional grade fully sythenic at 100:to 1 for years without issue. Used on all my Sthil equipment , 70s evinrude, and old 30 Jiffy auger. Burns clean and efficient.


I do almost exactly the same, except add an old husqvarna saw and make the evinrude an 18hp. Lol



grapestomper said:


> I run amsoil saber also. Run it in everything.
> No smoke and everything likes it.


Yup, not a single issue ever and gotta love the less smoke and no fouling plugs.


----------

